# MS SQL 2008: ODBC-Installation läuft nicht unter Win2000



## KartoffelKiffer (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt, bekomme ich keine ODBC-Datenquelle mittels SQL Native Client 10.0 zustande.

Ich habe die sqlncli.msi und die MDAC_TYP.EXE installiert, dennoch kommt folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich die Datenquelle anlegen möchte:

Microsoft ODBC
Die Setup-Routinen für den SQL Server Native Client 10.0 ODBC-Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden. Systemfehlercode: 127.

Darauffolgend:

Fehler bei ConfigDNS, ConfigDriver oder ConfigTranslator
Die Setup- oder Kovertierungsbibliothek konnte nicht geladen werden

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte? Leider komme ich über google nur an sehr wage Informationen heran. Eine davon war, dass ich den MDAC installieren sollte. Natürlich ohne relevantes Ergebnis.

Bei dem Rechner handelt es sich um einen Win2000 SP4 mit dem Native Client der MS SQL 2008-Installation.

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tom


----------

